# does your mom LOVE MAC?



## Iridescence (Sep 26, 2006)

So I just wanted to tell you all about my MAC collection and believe it or not my MOM!

so my MAC addiction began with beautiful iris and surreal. Since then it has grown to an obscenely large, over expanding, can't fit into any of my drawers anymore kind of collection. 

Over the past two years Ive gotten really into make up. Creativity has always been a love of mine and expressing it through make up is fun! Unfortunately, none of my girlfriends share my love for MAC. I mean NONE!!! Throughout high school I was the athlete so inclonclusion, no make up for me! haha. 

My mom shares my MAC addiction and we always go to our counter to have a look around. BAM!!!! my mom has 10 eye shadows on the counter that she likes and I love! ME, Im like "WOAH, too expensive!" but my mom is like no way! lets get them! and we always have a great time finding which colors go well together and what looks gorgeous on each other! Its awesome. We always look forward to the new collections coming out. She looks online and finds colors that she likes and picks things out for me! 

shes totally amazing and I am thankful to have someone to share my MAC addiction with.  

SHE IS AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 26, 2006)

thats awesome! i wish my mom liked MAC. my mom likes mary kay ... which, eh, mary kay is okay but i prefer MAC hands down. ive been trying to talk my mom into getting a lipstick or something, hoping she'll fall in love and so we can build our collection big together lol

i'd like to see your collection sometime!


----------



## lara (Sep 26, 2006)

My mother likes it, slowly working her way up to 'loves it'. For a while she fell into the mindset that ladies of a certain age shouldn't wear colour and should generally be human slabs of beige (that damned Bobbi Brown mindset), but she's slowly finding enjoyment in make-up again. I give her guidance when asked, but otherwise she's taking free reign of her colour choices. She has excellent taste, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She lives in a different state than me, but when she visits, we go to the Paddington pro store and drop some serious $$$ together. Before I moved to Sydney we used to travel down from the Sunshine Coast and go to Mecca Cosmetica and the MAC counter in Brisbane Myer every couple of months as our big treat.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 26, 2006)

That is so awesome! How many girls are fortunate enough to relate like that with their mom's? It's rare and that is something so special. I love it that your mom goes with you to the MAC counter, you must have so much fun! I relate in the exact same way with my mom, not with makeup, but with clothes. We go nuts together, but have so much fun clothing shopping. I'm trying to get her into MAC little by little. She's already got 2 l/s, 1 eye khol and 1 lip liner...for a start!


----------



## Deirdre (Sep 26, 2006)

As soon as a collection comes out that will totally suit my mom's skintones, I'm taking her for a makeup.  Shhhh, don't tell her, it's going to be a surprise.  We're both total girly girls, but I'm more into makeup, and she more into jewelry, but, I can't say which is more expensive.


----------



## DOLLface (Sep 26, 2006)

My mom is slowly starting to get into it. She just recently went and bought Studio Fix [so she wouldn't have to take mine all the time], Studio Finish Concealer, and Fix+ [for the same reason as SF]. She has started looking at the eye shadows more lately, so who knows what she'll get next.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 26, 2006)

awwww
thats soo cute!

i wish i had someone like that to share my passion with like art and makeup

my mother sometimes points out colors to me when she visits and we go to the MAC store together but usually she just waits there and doesnt put in 2 much imput 


the funny thing is my dad when he vistits always wants to look at my collection and the limited ed stuff
my dad got me the whole zandra line! beacuse i was talking about it 
i was like omg!
he payed some serious $$$ for all that stuff


----------



## Throwaway Style (Sep 26, 2006)

My mom hates anything having to do with makeup. :/


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 26, 2006)

my mom loves lustreglass. aside from lip gloss, she's not really into makeup. but hey, it's a start.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 26, 2006)

My mom doesn't like makeup except concealer to cover dark eye circles. It's a start though.


----------



## electrostars (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 
_

the funny thing is my dad when he vistits always wants to look at my collection and the limited ed stuff
my dad got me the whole zandra line! beacuse i was talking about it 
i was like omg!
he payed some serious $$$ for all that stuff_

 
Lucky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My dad yells at me for buying more mac. he tells me i should save my money.
I usually then yell at him and tell him, it's my obsession. It's not like I'm buying crack. lol.
so yeah, I have to sneak my MAC into the house when I come back from the counter. XD


----------



## electrostars (Sep 26, 2006)

The only thing my mom likes is brown eyeliner and clinique's double truffle lipstick. XD Which I buy 2 tubes of for her every christmas.
Now if I can find  a MAC color similar to double truffle, I'd totally get that for her instead.


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 27, 2006)

haha, my mom is such a dork about MAC.

she's like, "omg, all my make up is MAC" and i'm like, "yeah, your 5 prolongwears and your two technakohl liners"...she does have the 187 though, so i gotta give her some credit.


----------



## xsparkage (Sep 27, 2006)

my mom likes mac, but shes cheap, haha. but, her initials are M.A.C, so whenever she gives me crap about all the stuff i buy i just tell her its because i was born from mac :]


----------



## XoXo (Sep 27, 2006)

My mom doesnt wear makeup except for NARS penny lane blush (which I gave her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )..she does like alot of the colors i show her though and she buys everything so im not complaining..


----------



## medusalox (Sep 27, 2006)

My mom thinks I'm a bit crazy when it comes to my MAC obsession. She's really got her own makeup thing going on, but she recently did let me put some mac on her. Someday, I'm gonna take her to the store, and she's gonna be just as bad as me


----------



## JediFarfy (Sep 27, 2006)

My mom thinks it's fun, but she doesn't really wear a lot of makeup. She did just get a lacquer, plus she has a lipstick or two and an eyeliner. She can't share cause I got more of my dad's coloring (moi: NW15, brown hair, green eyes; her poss. NW or NC25, blonde (colored), brown eyes). I think it's all growing on her though.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Sep 27, 2006)

She's getting there *LOL*

I bought her Macroviolet, Viva Glam V l/s and l/g for her birthday, and she uses it every day.  So for Christmas I'm thinkin' I may get her a little something for her stocking, hehehe!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 27, 2006)

my mom loves MAC, even though she got some herself, she pinches my Swimming e/s alot and uses my Shooting Star MSF and some lip stuff.

She's got about 3/4 e/s of her own, 2 lippies and a prolongwear. I bought her 2 e/s for xmas and im getting her 2 MAC lippies too


----------



## Lalli (Sep 27, 2006)

my mum loves the MAC lippies and blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i buy her those


----------



## neotrad (Sep 27, 2006)

My mom doesn't wear much eye makeup though her lipsticks are ALL MACs! She used to buy more expensive brands' lipsticks, but found out they aren't as safe as MAC ones(even though they "look" beautiful) and felt like she was spending money for the fancy tubes/bullets, if this is making a sense. She also doesn't like the scents that other brands' use for their lipsticks.


----------



## mspiggy (Sep 27, 2006)

That's nice!

I wish my mum share my obsession. haha


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Sep 27, 2006)

it is annoying when mum uses my SS skinfinish but she's got the perfect skintone for it whether i havent, im like NC15 or something like that maybe paler, so i use PP skinfinish.

i share my MAC with her


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 27, 2006)

No unfortuately.  My mom wears makeup, but it's all the same stuff all the time.  Basically just foundation, blush, eyeliner and mascara.  My dad won't kiss her if she's got stuff on her lips so she doesn't wear it.  LOL!  She did mention her and I going for makeovers sometime, so I am totally going to take her up on that  - maybe it'll get her hooked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My sister on the other hand is an addict, and it's all my fault thank you very much!!


----------



## oddinary (Sep 27, 2006)

My Mum has two MAC essentials, that she wears to work everyday. She uses Sea Me s/s and (my LE!) Oi Oi Oi l/g.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 27, 2006)

My mother is a makeup artist at the bbc, and she uses mainly mac in her work and for personal use.


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 27, 2006)

my mom doesnt wear much makeup and most of the times it just some foundation and lipstick and its that cheap drugstore brands. She lives far from me and not near a MAC store. there is a macys at a mall near her, but they dont have a mac counter. sometimes i send her some mac products and mac makeup that i think she would like. she says she will use it (she thanks me and says she likes the colors), but i have no way of telling because she lives far and i hardly see her. BUT-- i did get my almost 14 years old daughter HOOKED on MAC!! she loves mac and now shares my makeup (light colors, of course) and she is as excited as i am about upcomming collections.


----------



## neotrad (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 
_My dad won't kiss her if she's got stuff on her lips so she doesn't wear it.  LOL!  She did mention her and I going for makeovers sometime, so I am totally going to take her up on that  - maybe it'll get her hooked! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My sister on the other hand is an addict, and it's all my fault thank you very much!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww. That's cute.


----------



## Cocktail_party (Sep 27, 2006)

I definitely got my mom hooked on their lipsticks


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 27, 2006)

You know I never really thought about introducing MAC to my mom since I've only been obsessed for almost 5 months now (I'm a late bloomer I know lol).  Plus we live about an hour and a half away from eachother and when I see her MU never usually comes up.  I have given her pointers on eye techniques but she's been doing her MU for so long that she always goes back to her old ways.  

We do connect on different levels though, like drinking LOL.  Yup, that's right were always drinking something when I visit her.  My mom is fun and down to earth so I think introducing her to MAC is a great idea.  She doesn't wear much MU cause she doesn't really need it but i'm sure she'll find some stuff that she loves.  Shoot, maybe she'll buy me some stuff to LOL.

Thanks for giving me another way to connect with my mommy


----------



## kradge79 (Sep 27, 2006)

My mom has been a makeup fiend as long as I can remember.  She likes MAC, but no where near as much as I do.  If I see something in an upcoming collection I think she'll like, I let her know.  She has quite a few MAC things, but her big obsession is Bare Escentuals, she has about as much of that a I do of MAC!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 27, 2006)

How old are your Mom's? I'm 52 and love Mac. The trend palette is my favorite. My Mom who is almost 80 is in assisted living and she wears makeup almost every day. She doesn't wear eye makeup thou. I'm always getting compliments on my eye makeup. Purples are my real love.


----------



## electrostars (Sep 27, 2006)

My mommy will be 45 in November. XD lol.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *electrostars* 
_My mommy will be 45 in November. XD lol._

 

LOL See, I'm older than your Mommy!! I've been a make up addict since my teens and it's not about to stop now. My 13 year old son is always telling me I don't need anymore makeup.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Sep 27, 2006)

My Mom's 52 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She's like, the cutest lady ever.  I love my Mom.


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm 38 and my mom in 60. and i'm a mom of 2 beautiful girls, ages 13 1/2 and 3 yrs old.


----------



## bpumpkin (Sep 27, 2006)

Nope! She prefers Clinique.


----------



## madkitty (Sep 27, 2006)

mum just moans at me for buying too much and then pinches it


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 27, 2006)

My mom loves MAC.  I generally pick it out for her.  I love her delight when she tries something new and different.  She gets such a kick out of it.  That always makes me smile.


----------



## Brianne (Sep 27, 2006)

My mom loves it.
I first got her into it when she was looking for a waterproof eyeliner.  I had her try one of my fluidlines and she fell in love with the formula.  Dipdown was her first MAC product.  I took her to the freestanding store and had one of my fave MA's do her MU and she LOVED it, bought nearly everything he used.  She has since filled 2 4-pans and is now working on her first 15.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Sep 27, 2006)

I live with my bf and his mom, I've completely got her hooked on Bare Escentuals. She has tons of it and quit all the drugstore stuff! Thats her favorite. She does have a few MAC items and has gone to the MAC counter with out me. 
Now my mom on the other hand I gave her a sample of Urban Decay mascara and she bought a full tube. Now my mom was drugstore only. So I was shocked when she sprung for an expensive tube of mascara. She used it till that tube was DRY!! I've given her a few MAC items like gurlie e/s and she uses it as a blush. I also gave her the Illusionary/ Burning ambition e/s duo and I checked and she hasn't used it. I asked her why not and she said she's saving it for nice. I think she thinks it's just too much $. I call her and she teases me shes doing her FOTD but it's easy because she only has one face. She always laughs about that.


----------



## choklad (Sep 28, 2006)

I introduced my mom to MAC by buying her stuff. She loves everything I buy for her. But now she doesn't buy it herself! She just asks me to get it for her!! I also got my aunts hooked on it when they noticed how nice my make-up was ... Took my make-up pouch on the dinner table and started my own show and tell!


----------



## battipatti (Sep 28, 2006)

My mom wears dollar store makeup *shudder* I don't know why, I leave my MAC in plain sight in my room and she always goes in and helps herself to the other stuff in there. She does ask me to do her makeup when she goes to weddings and stuff though.


----------



## meihwa (Sep 28, 2006)

My mom loves anything that has to do with beauty, but not as much as she loves shoes and rhinestone jewelry (I don't get it).....I guess that's why I am crazy about makeup?  She often complains about the price, but it doesn't stop her from opening up the purse if she sees a nice lipstick or blush.  She thinks I wear too much and prefers me to have a more "natural" look, so to keep the peace, my makeup is non existent or very toned down when visiting with the fam.  When I'm out with friends, it's a whole different ball game!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 28, 2006)

I *am* the mom and of course I love MAC!  I was responsible for turning my D on to the line and it is now happily her addiction, as well.  I done good.


----------



## Moyra (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm the MAC enabling (step)Mom too! I never go to the counter - and I go for just about every new collection - without buying something for my 18 year old daughter, I love showing her ways to get new looks with palettes and I love what she does with the pretty colors I buy her.
She brags to all her friends about "the MAC my stepmom buys me". 
I am so lucky - my stepdaughter is gorgeous and sweet and smart and a makeup diva. 
Her genetic Mom is one of those who never wear makeup.
Who says genes have to transmit biologically? hehehe


----------



## Phillygirl (Sep 28, 2006)

My mom loved MAC, I use to buy her all kinds of lipsticks and eye shadows, she wore more than me, she is gone now since december and i am a mom but of 3 boys, I am 48, my 55 yr old sister loves MAC,LM ,TM, she has all kinds of planners and spends a fortune.


----------



## LilMsMayhem (Sep 29, 2006)

My mom loves to makeup, but I haven't been able to convert her to MAC .  She believes in the "respectable" brands like Chanel and YSL; she's somewhat dubious of the image and loud music at the MAC counter  LOL


----------



## kateisgreat (Sep 29, 2006)

yes!
and my granny loves it too!
my mom has a little e/s collection and i believe a l/s.
my granny has a little e/s and l/s collection, they love it and always go with me when i go.


----------



## Nolee (Sep 29, 2006)

nah, mom's huge Clinique fan when it comes to MU.. Chanel and Lancone perfumes..
she's old school


----------



## baby_love (Sep 30, 2006)

my mom loves the viva glam lippies, any MAC lippie actually.  if I give her my B2M's, she'll buy me something else at mac, like a lipglass or eyeshadow.  she also likes smolder e/k, Mocha blush, Half Red lipliner, and really anything I give her, she'll use. she loves the lip stuff though, all of it.


----------



## mskitchmas (Sep 30, 2006)

i'm working on her! my mom loves the paints, i bought her chartruese about 6 months ago, and keep adding to her collection, she's got about 5 now. last week we went to macy's so i could get my b-t-m...i picked up a backup of wild bout you...got her to try it...and bought her one too! she loves it and wears it every day.


----------



## Estellea (Oct 1, 2006)

I've got my mum into mac slowly .. first it was a brown eyeshadow, then I got her into studio fix, and some brushes, so she's getting there! But she gets irritated by macs limited edition type things and they way nearly everything sells out so quickly.


----------



## capytan (Oct 1, 2006)

My mum doesn't LOVE Mac. She does have a few products though. She's a beauty therapist/MA, but she thinks I'm too obsessed with makeup.


----------



## redambition (Oct 1, 2006)

my mum doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she berates me for spending so much on makeup. she wears cheaper stuff, or things that i don't want any more and pass on to her. i really need to get her in for a makeover to convert her!


----------



## erad (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, lol I am so jealous! my mom doesn't wear a stitch of makeup, and thinks that my obesession is a waste of $$ =(


----------

